# Electrical Problem - Radio & Cluster



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

My first question would be has anything ever been attached to the OBDII port? It may be possible the prior owner tried to flash something to the system. If the systems are receiving normal voltage, whatever that number may be, I'm going to assume it's a software glitch and the computer isn't communicating with the peripherals. 

Do you notice a change when accelerating or decelerating specifically?


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> My first question would be has anything ever been attached to the OBDII port?
> 
> Do you notice a change when accelerating or decelerating specifically?


I couldn't say if a previous owner tried a OBDII port connection.

When it is active, it tends to be very active when stopped, like sitting at a light, as some of my videos show. It can happen when the brakes are tapped as well. However, it can happen at random when cruising.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not an electrical engineer by any means but if it were electrical related there would need to be an interruption somewhere but seeing as how the dealership seems to have checked that part over.... my thought is computer/OS related or a bad module connected to the internal electronics. Unfortunately I'm at work and don't have access to a manual at the moment. I wouldn't hesitate to take it back to the dealership and I would suggest getting in contact with Chevy's customer service directly since this is the, what, the 5th occurrence?


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I wouldn't hesitate to take it back to the dealership and I would suggest getting in contact with Chevy's customer service directly since this is the, what, the 5th occurrence?


This is the 4th time and it's at the dealership now - been there for several days. GM is sending a field rep to the dealership next week and I have now been in direct contact with GM about it and they are aware of my case. I have also been in touch with Chevy's Customer Service on here.

The dealership tried to duplicate the problem multiple times earlier this week and were unsuccessful, even though it was tripping out when I dropped it off and had been for roughly a week straight, every time I drove the car, prior.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I would assume you've submitted your video evidence to them? I would hope a field rep would be able to take measures the dealership is not able to to help solve your problem. I still have my doubts about electrical as your other components in the vehicle aren't affected. If you get the chance ask the mechanics if the car had a flash to the system software and how many times since the vehicle was first sold. I don't know how often a dealership flashes system software but if it's not often and they see multiple occurrences it might suggest the previous owner had been attempting a mod and when it went wrong maybe that's why he traded it in?? Again, I'm no expert but I didn't want to leave your thread blank as this is frustrating enough. GL!!! Hopefully someone else can weigh in soon!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had a problem similar to this with my Montana (the ABS system was repeatedly frying a sensor) and it turned out to be inductance induced excess current going to that sensor. GM/Pontiac did a telephonic assist for my dealership at the time and finally fixed the problem by rerouting the power line for that one wheel hub's ABS sensor.

Electrical problems are probably the single hardest class of problems to diagnose and fix. Finding a good dealership and having the problem occur while their tech was in the car is priceless.

Good Luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello 06mistreSS ,

I can definitely understand how frustrating repeat repairs can be. We are sorry to hear of your concerns. Please keep us updated!

Best,

Andraya R.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

06mistreSS said:


> This is the 4th time and it's at the dealership now - been there for several days. GM is sending a field rep to the dealership next week and I have now been in direct contact with GM about it and they are aware of my case. I have also been in touch with Chevy's Customer Service on here.
> 
> The dealership tried to duplicate the problem multiple times earlier this week and were unsuccessful, even though it was tripping out when I dropped it off and had been for roughly a week straight, every time I drove the car, prior.


I'm having the same issue that you are having with your car and feel your pain. I have to carry a wrench around in my car to disconnect the battery for 60 sec in order to start the friggin thing. Now I leave my car running because I know the **** thing won't start half the time. Really getting sick and tire of this thing. Did you happen to check the battery to see if it has a short in yours? I noticed that when I put a wrench on the negative post and then wiggled it, the power came back on inside the car. I've only tried this once, so I don't know if it was a coincidence or not. I will try it again when it happens. Keep us informed what you find out at the dealer.


----------



## texascruise (Oct 8, 2013)

I actually recall this happening to my car while driving ONCE when I had a Bluetooth module connected to the OBDII port for use with the Torque app for Android. I unplugged it and restarted the car and everything seemed to be fine. It will be interesting to see how this issue is resolved. I wish I had some advice for you, OP.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

f7user said:


> I'm having the same issue that you are having with your car and feel your pain. I have to carry a wrench around in my car to disconnect the battery for 60 sec in order to start the friggin thing. Now I leave my car running because I know the **** thing won't start half the time. Really getting sick and tire of this thing. Did you happen to check the battery to see if it has a short in yours? I noticed that when I put a wrench on the negative post and then wiggled it, the power came back on inside the car. I've only tried this once, so I don't know if it was a coincidence or not. I will try it again when it happens. Keep us informed what you find out at the dealer.


If the wrench is the case you may want to check the connection overall on yours and be sure the terminals aren't corroding, if they are that may be your issue specifically. I wouldn't think the battery is causing the issue as the lights don't take that much power with the exception of headlights. Battery maybe if the majority off cells are dead and the alternator can barely keep up but again slim chance. Probably corroded terminals before battery. Again I'm not an engineer or certified mechanic just a few hunches from past experiences 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> If the wrench is the case you may want to check the connection overall on yours and be sure the terminals aren't corroding, if they are that may be your issue specifically. I wouldn't think the battery is causing the issue as the lights don't take that much power with the exception of headlights. Battery maybe if the majority off cells are dead and the alternator can barely keep up but again slim chance. Probably corroded terminals before battery. Again I'm not an engineer or certified mechanic just a few hunches from past experiences
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Both positive and negative posts look like new....but the negative post just seems a little loose. I probably will have to agree with you on having a bad battery as you would think you would have problems with everything electrical on the car.....but I don't. I haven't had problems with speedo, tach, gas gauge, or oil pressure gauges, or even the engine or tranny so far. The idiot lights come on, but the guages are never a problem. The problem always starts with the radio first going out and then a series of options happens after that:

Option 1... the radio comes back on.
Option 2... the radio stays off and then the DIC flashes technical problems. Then everything returns to normal.
Option 3... the radio stays off and then the DIC flashes technical problems and then you lose power steering. then everything returns to normal.
Option 4.... the radio stays off and the the DIC flashes technical problems, ABS light comes on, traction control light on, lose power steering, power steering light on, and signal sound disappears. then everything returns to normal.

Then after the above happens, you have a 70% chance of your car not starting after you shut it off. 

So far I've noticed using the turn signal can activate the problems as well as applying the brakes and turning the steering wheel. It can also activate on it's own. These always happen randomly. For example....you can hit the brakes one time and it happens, then next time it doesn't.

Then there is option 6 where I can drive the car for several days with no issues at all. I also never have starting problems if I don't have any radio issues first.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

f7user: Has anyone checked the BCM?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

f7user said:


> Both positive and negative posts look like new....but the negative post just seems a little loose. I probably will have to agree with you on having a bad battery as you would think you would have problems with everything electrical on the car.....but I don't. I haven't had problems with speedo, tach, gas gauge, or oil pressure gauges, or even the engine or tranny so far. The idiot lights come on, but the guages are never a problem. The problem always starts with the radio first going out and then a series of options happens after that:
> 
> Option 1... the radio comes back on.
> Option 2... the radio stays off and then the DIC flashes technical problems. Then everything returns to normal.
> ...


You know, I just remembered something. My Infiniti G35 had nearly the exact same issue. Ok, mine didn't but several did on the Infiniti forum. It was the radio in that car that caused the problem. Let me dig out the post on that one and I'll post it later. Little busy at work atm. If you get there before I do it was on G35driver.com 

Edit** 2003 G35 radio/HVAC problem - G35Driver here is one link to the problem. It's not an all inclusive post on the subject but there are many many posts about it on that forum. Maybe the Cruze is having similar issues??? :RantExplode:


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

f7user, your description in post #12 sounds _exactly_ as I am experiencing - good description by the way. It's hard to describe all this stuff exactly as it is to someone who hasn't seen it firsthand.

Also, there's a good chance the problem won't appear when the car has been restarted after it has been tripping out - it's a crap shoot honestly. If the problem is going to appear, it does not always appear right away when the car has been started, which is what I've been trying to tell the dealership - you can't just start it or go for a 5 minute drive and expect to duplicate the problem right away if it IS going to duplicate. Sometimes it does appear quick, sometimes it doesn't appear for 10-20 minutes into a trip, sometimes it's fine - again, a crap shoot. I've told the dealership multiple times if they can't duplicate the problem they have a better chance of doing so by driving the car for a longer period of time, or using features such as windows, rear defrost, etc. as these sometimes activate the problem, or try shutting the car off and restarting multiple times between drives.


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> I would assume you've submitted your video evidence to them?


No they don't have them - yet. The dealership has seen the problem firsthand but I still have made it clear to them I have videos and have offered multiple times and they say if they need them for whatever reason they will let me know. I also made it clear to them if the field rep wants to see any of them, especially if the problem can't be duplicate while the rep is here, to let me know.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I would ask for the field reps contact info and send them to him/her anyways. Also, PM the Chevy rep on here and shoot them the videos if they're willing to get involved. I know it's just a video of the on/off of the systems but it's proof there is a problem and gives the dealership no room to say "we can't replicate the problem." Maybe they can't but then they can't deny there's a need to figure out wth is going on. Just my opinion but I wouldn't take "stand on the sidelines, son" for an answer at this point.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

While I'm not sure I'd go as far as iTz SADISTIK I would definitely want to meet the GM engineer and thank him for coming out to help. That gives a face to the problem he's been sent out to fix. It's amazing how much this simple act can help. Have your videos on a USB stick when you do this. The fact that your dealership has seen the problem is what got the engineer to come in the first place but he will want to see the symptoms as well to give him a starting point and if your car won't act up for him (Murphy says it won't) the videos will give him somewhere to start.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

obermd said:


> While I'm not sure I'd go as far as iTz SADISTIK I would definitely want to meet the GM engineer and thank him for coming out to help. That gives a face to the problem he's been sent out to fix. It's amazing how much this simple act can help. Have your videos on a USB stick when you do this. The fact that your dealership has seen the problem is what got the engineer to come in the first place but he will want to see the symptoms as well to give him a starting point and if your car won't act up for him (Murphy says it won't) the videos will give him somewhere to start.


Maybe I should have worded it differently but to me it just sounds like the dealership is giving him problems with wanting to fix the issue. Maybe not if they have someone coming out unless that is standard policy for a car that's been in 4 times for the same issue, idk? 

I would definitely thank the GM engineer though! Granted it's his job but as you said that simple act can go a long way!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My read on this thread is that the dealership is out of ideas.


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

The dealership itself has not been a problem. Obviously they have not been able to fix the problem but they have been good throughout the process thus far. From what I gathered being on the phone with GM, it sounded like the dealership reached out to GM for help.

I definitely agree that it would be a good move to at least meet with the rep in person for a few minutes. Videos are on a flash drive.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

Well.....now my car will not start even if I disconnect the battery cable. The only thing I did was cycle the ignition switch to on and then back off for about 15 times without starting the car. The power went out and now I can not get the key out of the switch again.
mg:


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

f7user said:


> Well.....now my car will not start even if I disconnect the battery cable. The only thing I did was cycle the ignition switch to on and then back off for about 15 times without starting the car. The power went out and now I can not get the key out of the switch again.


Sounds like mine has done sometimes. I had to wait 25 minutes one time - it just falls into some "dead" state, and it's always after the problem has been active, though not every time. My experience is that this only happens if the problem is let go for a long period of time without attention, i.e. several weeks to months.

If you haven't already, you *NEED* to directly contact GM about your case. The person I talked to made it a point to explain that people need to contact GM directly about problems like this because they can't do anything about a problem if they aren't directly aware of it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi f7user,

We are sorry to hear that you are experiencing concerns with your vehicle. Although we are not able to provide any technical advice, we'd be happy to look further into your concerns and document them in our system. If you'd like our assistance, please send us a private message with your VIN.

Best,

Andraya R. (assisting Kristen)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Since this topic is starting to get long can you guys post your vehicle models and years? I'm curious to see if it's happening with a certain production time frame and model/yr


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> f7user: Has anyone checked the BCM?


No, I haven't taken it to a chevy dealership or mechanic for a diagnosis so nothing has been checked on the car yet. I guess I should have done it right away, because I started having the electrical problems with this car about two weeks after I purchased it from the chevy dealership.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Since this topic is starting to get long can you guys post your vehicle models and years? I'm curious to see if it's happening with a certain production time frame and model/yr
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


It's a 12 cruze 1.4 turbo automatic with about 50000 miles.


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Since this topic is starting to get long can you guys post your vehicle models and years? I'm curious to see if it's happening with a certain production time frame and model/yr


I've kind of wondered the same thing. Mine's an 11, 1.4 turbo with 56k miles.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

One model year off but no design changes. I further wonder if your cars didn't come out of the same factory and possibly built around the same time even though the model years are different


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> One model year off but no design changes. I further wonder if your cars didn't come out of the same factory and possibly built around the same time even though the model years are different


All N.A. Cruzen are built at the same assembly facility in Lordstown, OH.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Drive it back into the factory during the meet? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

GM field rep was out yesterday going over the car with the dealership tech. I was told that the rep initially had a few areas of interest to look into and that they had the dashboard partially apart. The car was test driven multiple times with unsuccessful duplication of the problem, however the rep still keyed in on a few specific items, one being the body control module (BCM). Sounded as if the vehicle history was throwing some red flags. GM is going to go over this info in the next few days and determine their next action.

Will update you guys when I know more.


----------



## und1996 (Apr 7, 2014)

My car is in the shop for this as I type. It was first serviced in July 2013, where GM instructed them to replace the wiring throughout, all the way through the firewall. It started happening again last fall, and I've put up with it until recently. Unfortunately it is a total crap shoot as to when it will occur, so my dealer hasn't yet seen it in action. 

I have a 2011 LTZ 1.4 turbo with about 53k miles on it. 

What is the best way to report this to GM, besides taking the car to the dealership?

I'll keep an eye on this thread!!


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

und1996 said:


> What is the best way to report this to GM, besides taking the car to the dealership?


Open a case with GM via the number in the back of your owners manual - you should be able to get in touch with the right people. I can't emphasize enough, if you are experiencing a reoccurring problem such as this one you NEED to contact GM directly and get them involved and not rely solely on the dealership.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

06mistreSS said:


> GM field rep was out yesterday going over the car with the dealership tech. I was told that the rep initially had a few areas of interest to look into and that they had the dashboard partially apart. The car was test driven multiple times with unsuccessful duplication of the problem, however the rep still keyed in on a few specific items, one being the body control module (BCM). Sounded as if the vehicle history was throwing some red flags. GM is going to go over this info in the next few days and determine their next action.
> 
> Will update you guys when I know more.


Thanks for keeping us updated. I will be taking my car to the dealer next week. My dealer said he would pay for the initial diagnosis, but we'll have to figure out who pays what from that point since I bought it with no warranty left on it. I hope there is a permanent fix to this problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey und1996,

We’re sorry to hear that you have also experienced this concern with your vehicle. I understand that your vehicle is currently at the shop for this concern. Is the shop GM certified? We are here if you would like for us to look further into this concern for you. Please contact us via private message if needed. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

GM wants to replace the car's body control module (BCM) so the dealership has one on order and will install and reprogram as necessary - GM is covering this. I'm going to see if I can get some more in-depth information about all this when I pick up the car.

Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there 06mistreSS,

We look forward to hear your update! Please let us know if you have any additional questions.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

So, picked up the car late last week. GM had the dealership replace the body control module and the dealership went ahead and also replaced the battery ground cable (battery to front support). The service department manager informed me that the body control module was the most logical area GM wanted to target at this point but that even this isn't a guaranteed fix (which I think has to do with the fact that they couldn't duplicate the problem at the time to directly test it real-time) so we'll have to see.

They did tell me that if the problem starts again to bring it back and they will work with me as they have been up til this point.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Awesome!


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

FIXED....well I hope.
Took the Cruze to the dealership for the first time today for diagnosis. The car did not act up at all for the 100+ miles that I drove it to the dealership. I tried everything to get the problem to reoccur for the mechanic....but no luck. Gave them the list of problems I had with the car since I bought it from them a month and a half ago. The mechanic put it through a whole series of tests and then 2 hrs later found absolutely nothing wrong with the car. He gave me the keys and sent me on my way. Went to the car to start it, heard a click and then everything went dead in the car. Got the mechanic and he opened the door and saw no dome light on. He then said....DON'T TOUCH ANYTHING and went back and got his diagnostics tools. I went back inside into the dealership to wait. Then 3 hrs later he came back with a diagnosis. It was the NEGATIVE BATTERY CABLE. He said he happened to notice a very dim light on his test light when he used his test light to test the negative ground cable. He took the ground cable off and put it on another battery and could reproduce the short in the cable if he moved the cable around. THANKS FOREST LAKE CHEVROLET for taking the extra effort to find the problem. Lets hope this puts an end to this problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We're pleased to hear that your concern has been resolved f7user! Please feel free to let us know if you ever have any other questions or concerns regarding your vehicle. We will be glad to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

f7user said:


> It was the NEGATIVE BATTERY CABLE. He said he happened to notice a very dim light on his test light when he used his test light to test the negative ground cable. He took the ground cable off and put it on another battery and could reproduce the short in the cable if he moved the cable around.


f7user, just curious - did the dealership replace this cable and what is the cable part number on your invoice? Should be the battery negative (ground) cable (battery to front support) and if that's the case the dealership just replaced that cable on mine along with the BCM. I still would like to compare.


----------



## dglee (May 7, 2014)

Has anyone had any issues with HID lights installed? I had HID headlights installed and my 2012 Cruze was doing the same thing with the radio/cluster cutting on and off. I also lost my power steering a few times. I took it into the dealer and they told me the HID's were causing to much draw and I would need to take them out before Chevy would warranty anything.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dglee said:


> Has anyone had any issues with HID lights installed? I had HID headlights installed and my 2012 Cruze was doing the same thing with the radio/cluster cutting on and off. I also lost my power steering a few times. I took it into the dealer and they told me the HID's were causing to much draw and I would need to take them out before Chevy would warranty anything.


The aftermarket headlights could be messing with the various computer processors and the internal network to cause your problems. The HIDs just may not play nice with the proprietary computer system in the Cruze (or many others). There are a lot of things in the Cruze that are not "plug and play". Study up on the GMa architecture and you'll see why the dealer is suggesting you put the OEM headlights back in for testing. You may have the same issues as others, but they can't test it properly.


----------



## Danielle Lee (Aug 7, 2013)

Do you know of any "tricks" that I can try to keep my HID's? I have re-installed my regular bulbs back in and since have not had any problems. I still have the LED license plate lights and the LED reverse lights.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Danielle Lee said:


> Do you know of any "tricks" that I can try to keep my HID's? I have re-installed my regular bulbs back in and since have not had any problems. I still have the LED license plate lights and the LED reverse lights.


Have you checked with the vendor and the manufacturer of your HIDs to see if they actually have experience with them in the year and model Cruze you have? I'm no expert, but I'd bet an upgraded (i.e. thicker) wiring harness for the headlights is in order. However, they could be causing other interference issues with the system


----------



## Ortega2012cruze (Mar 27, 2014)

06mistreSS said:


> Some of you have also reported this problem as well but I figured I'd post my own case since GM itself has begun to get involved.
> 
> *Summary* - This is a very intermittent problem and mainly effects the radio and instrument cluster, causing them to flash off-and-on which can happen at random or be tripped when using features like turn signal, brakes, windows, rear defrost, etc. Warning messages and lights that flash on the cluster vary between "service StabiliTrak", "service security", "service traction control", "service power steering", etc. - when the power steering warning comes up (not as often as the other warnings) the car actually loses power steering for a brief second and and jerks the steering wheel if turned.
> 
> ...


This is the same issues i am dealing with. I have had my car for about 8 months now and got a hold of GM service and GM district manager. My car has been in the dealership twice and they find nothing wrong with my car. I bought it used from a suburu dealer and they told me its the battery and/or battery harness. I since have bought my own OBD II scanner and have been checking my car everyday. My car is to the point where i am literally pulling my hair trying to explain to the dealerships whats wrong with the car. What i did now is keep my scan tool, test light, and multimeter with me. The problem i noticed is that when the car turns off and you have now power. I check the battery with my mulitmeter and my test light. I have noticed when the car has shut down the polarity changes on the car. I put my test led on the ground and touch the ECU and the battery tie down clamp. It has about 10 volts and the battery has .33 volts. once the power comes back online. the ECU body or ground of the car has no polarity anymore and the battery is back to 13.7 volts. I have videos of what you describe is going on inside the car and i have video of the polarity change under the hood. I think GM needs to take a better look at what is happening with theses cars. Im out of town at the moment and experiencing all theses issues and will have to visit the dealer come monday morning when i get back into town.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

06mistreSS said:


> f7user, just curious - did the dealership replace this cable and what is the cable part number on your invoice? Should be the battery negative (ground) cable (battery to front support) and if that's the case the dealership just replaced that cable on mine along with the BCM. I still would like to compare.


I don't have an invoice yet so I don't have any part numbers. The mechanic said he would send it to me. But I know the cable he replaced is the negative ground cable that you are talking about. It is about a foot long and runs from the negative side of the battery through some kind of current sensor and then connects to the front frame of the car.


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

f7user said:


> I don't have an invoice yet so I don't have any part numbers. The mechanic said he would send it to me. But I know the cable he replaced is the negative ground cable that you are talking about. It is about a foot long and runs from the negative side of the battery through some kind of current sensor and then connects to the front frame of the car.


Okay same cable, good to know. The dealership found something on mine this time that they didn't like with that cable so they went ahead and replace it.


----------



## wyominggirl (May 12, 2014)

What you have described is exactly what my 2012 Cruze is doing, and the dealership wanted to put in a new battery, however I have taken it to several other mechanics and they say the battery is good. Reading your post is a replica of what mine is doing. I have had my cruze in the shop so many times since Last October for different things, its ridiculous. Do you notice any bad smells when this stuff is happening? Thanks for posting


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ortega2012cruze said:


> This is the same issues i am dealing with. I have had my car for about 8 months now and got a hold of GM service and GM district manager. My car has been in the dealership twice and they find nothing wrong with my car. I bought it used from a suburu dealer and they told me its the battery and/or battery harness. I since have bought my own OBD II scanner and have been checking my car everyday. My car is to the point where i am literally pulling my hair trying to explain to the dealerships whats wrong with the car. What i did now is keep my scan tool, test light, and multimeter with me. The problem i noticed is that when the car turns off and you have now power. I check the battery with my mulitmeter and my test light. I have noticed when the car has shut down the polarity changes on the car. I put my test led on the ground and touch the ECU and the battery tie down clamp. It has about 10 volts and the battery has .33 volts. once the power comes back online. the ECU body or ground of the car has no polarity anymore and the battery is back to 13.7 volts. I have videos of what you describe is going on inside the car and i have video of the polarity change under the hood. I think GM needs to take a better look at what is happening with theses cars. Im out of town at the moment and experiencing all theses issues and will have to visit the dealer come monday morning when i get back into town.


Good morning Ortega2012cruze,

I apologize for this. I understand that this can be a very frustrating experience. We are looking forward to an update with your dealership visit today. If you need any assistance or have any feedback, please don't hesitate to reach out to us. Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

wyominggirl said:


> What you have described is exactly what my 2012 Cruze is doing, and the dealership wanted to put in a new battery, however I have taken it to several other mechanics and they say the battery is good. Reading your post is a replica of what mine is doing. I have had my cruze in the shop so many times since Last October for different things, its ridiculous. Do you notice any bad smells when this stuff is happening? Thanks for posting


If you are having problems with the radio turning on and off and all other electrical problems associated with, have a mechanic change the main negative battery cable. It completely cured my car of these problems. If you want my personal opinion, I think it also has something to do with the antifreeze smell that people are complaining about. I think the cooling fans are not activating when the ground cable is shorting out causing the car to overheat. I could smell antifreeze in my car too until I had the battery cable replaced. No more smell and car runs great now!


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

wyominggirl said:


> What you have described is exactly what my 2012 Cruze is doing, and the dealership wanted to put in a new battery, however I have taken it to several other mechanics and they say the battery is good. Reading your post is a replica of what mine is doing. I have had my cruze in the shop so many times since Last October for different things, its ridiculous. Do you notice any bad smells when this stuff is happening? Thanks for posting


I have had no weird smells associated with the problem on mine.



f7user said:


> If you are having problems with the radio turning on and off and all other electrical problems associated with, have a mechanic change the main negative battery cable. It completely cured my car of these problems. If you want my personal opinion, I think it also has something to do with the antifreeze smell that people are complaining about. I think the cooling fans are not activating when the ground cable is shorting out causing the car to overheat. I could smell antifreeze in my car too until I had the battery cable replaced. No more smell and car runs great now!


I'm not saying this cable couldn't be the resolution BUT I wouldn't be so quick to assume that this did resolve the problem. Short term, yes it may seem it did, but I say that because the problem has come back on mine twice - both times in about 2-2.5 months after past supposed fixes. Honestly, we'll have to wait and see how it holds up long term.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

06mistreSS said:


> I'm not saying this cable couldn't be the resolution BUT I wouldn't be so quick to assume that this did resolve the problem. Short term, yes it may seem it did, but I say that because the problem has come back on mine twice - both times in about 2-2.5 months after past supposed fixes. Honestly, we'll have to wait and see how it holds up long term.


You could be right, but there are several reasons why I'm pretty confident that the battery cable is the problem. But most of my confidence is in reason #1. 
1. The mechanic could replicate the short in the battery cable after he took it out of the car.
2. The car was having radio problems almost daily and I've had no problems since the cable swap after driving it everyday for a week.
3. About a week before I took it in for service, I cleaned all of the ground cables with sand paper and it made no difference.
4. The only part the mechanic changed on the car was the negative battery cable.


----------



## courtneyzahora (May 27, 2014)

I have the 2014 Cruze LTZ that is doing the same thing, radio goes black stable trk flashes I loose power steering. The only way this comes back on is I get a message on my dash to put down and back up the drivers side window. Once I put down the window and put it back up it is almost like it resets the computer or something of that effect. First time I brought it they replaced the battery that fixed it for a week than it started acting up again. Now it is in the dealers for same thing and they still do not know what is causing the problem. It is a brand new car I cant even drive it very frustrating. I bought the car in NY I am contacting a lawyer to discuss the lemon law if it is not fixed this time.


----------



## f7user (Apr 10, 2014)

courtneyzahora said:


> I have the 2014 Cruze LTZ that is doing the same thing, radio goes black stable trk flashes I loose power steering. The only way this comes back on is I get a message on my dash to put down and back up the drivers side window. Once I put down the window and put it back up it is almost like it resets the computer or something of that effect. First time I brought it they replaced the battery that fixed it for a week than it started acting up again. Now it is in the dealers for same thing and they still do not know what is causing the problem. It is a brand new car I cant even drive it very frustrating. I bought the car in NY I am contacting a lawyer to discuss the lemon law if it is not fixed this time.


Solution to your problem is to change the main negative battery cable. It's a short battery cable that connects the negative battery post on your battery to the front frame of your car. It's #7 in this pic.






If the mechanic tests this cable, it will probably test out ok, unless he catches it during a problem time.


----------



## bad1965 (Jun 10, 2014)

I am having the same issue car is at the dealership now. How is not a recall by now with so many people reporting the same thing. I have actually reported a safety related complaint to Transport Canada because of the possible loss of power steering.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

courtneyzahora said:


> I have the 2014 Cruze LTZ that is doing the same thing, radio goes black stable trk flashes I loose power steering. The only way this comes back on is I get a message on my dash to put down and back up the drivers side window. Once I put down the window and put it back up it is almost like it resets the computer or something of that effect. First time I brought it they replaced the battery that fixed it for a week than it started acting up again. Now it is in the dealers for same thing and they still do not know what is causing the problem. It is a brand new car I cant even drive it very frustrating. I bought the car in NY I am contacting a lawyer to discuss the lemon law if it is not fixed this time.


The car asks you to put the window down after the ECU has been reset due to disconnecting the battery circuit (ground or power). I have experienced this several times so far with all of my mods and disconnecting the battery. This is normal. I do not know why but I would assume it's some kind of a test.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> The car asks you to put the window down after the ECU has been reset due to disconnecting the battery circuit (ground or power). I have experienced this several times so far with all of my mods and disconnecting the battery. This is normal. I do not know why but I would assume it's some kind of a test.


Chevy's version of CTL-ALT-DEL?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The reset window business is because the BCM memory was lost during the incident.

The BCM has to be 'Re-taught' the full up/full down position of the window (by seeing the momentary current draw change) for the 'Auto up/Auto down' glass positions.

Obviously a clear indicator of a momentary, totally open circuit.
Tough part is, the various modules can't record the incident beyond a lost communication code because everything went open circuit for a moment.

Because of the documented successes that (for the majority) resolved the issue, the negative cable and all the ground lug cleaning and adding a 'star' washer to each lug seems to prove a lost ground is the most likely culprit.

Gotta find a mechanic that thinks 'out of the box' and rather than try to duplicate the event, just changes the cable and modifies the ground points rather than look for codes that won't be there.

Good luck with that though.....G.M. makes it very difficult to get paid under warranty unless a documented failure has occured....a sure way to create multiple trips to the dealer and reduced customer satisfaction.

Rob


----------



## debgar (Oct 20, 2017)

i have a chevy cruze 2015 it still runs great came out one day and it was dead had to have a jump but the gas guage cruze control tac meter blinkers all instrument control doesnt work the radio works called dealership oin somerset ky were i bought it from i have 70000 miles so he told me its not covered arent you supposed to drive the car dont know what to do


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Start by using punctuation in your question.

If you don't have a extended warranty then the dealer is correct.
You have no alternative, (unless you understand mechanical things) but to at least let the dealer diagnose the problem.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I suspect something went wrong with the jump start. The damage could be considerable. 

The one thing you can try - disconnect the battery for a couple of minutes. Just make sure the driver's door is closed when you reconnect.

If that doesn't do it, it's dealer time.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

debgar said:


> i have a chevy cruze 2015 it still runs great came out one day and it was dead had to have a jump but the gas guage cruze control tac meter blinkers all instrument control doesnt work the radio works called dealership oin somerset ky were i bought it from i have 70000 miles so he told me its not covered arent you supposed to drive the car dont know what to do



[h=1]Welcome Aboard!:welcome:[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## mboeving1 (Jan 23, 2018)

debgar said:


> i have a chevy cruze 2015 it still runs great came out one day and it was dead had to have a jump but the gas guage cruze control tac meter blinkers all instrument control doesnt work the radio works called dealership oin somerset ky were i bought it from i have 70000 miles so he told me its not covered arent you supposed to drive the car dont know what to do




Are there grounds for a lawsuit against GM for this vehicle? I have a 2014 Cruze diesel with so many problems it’s not even funny. I just started to have all the error messages and electrical problems on this thread also. How many owners are having the exact same problems with this lemon GM rolled out to consumers and called it a car? Is there anyone with legal background on the forum?


----------

